# GRENVILLE 3-D MARCH 4th



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Grenvilles first 3d tournamnet of the year will be march 4th at the new indoor range at the club 2596 Campbell rd north Prescott,ON. Also Grenville is holding a league night(fita not 3d) once a week on Tuesday nights with the exception of the second tuesday of the month the league is held on Wednesday night(due to club meeting). See the Grenville fish and game clubs website for dates for league nights. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

How many targets. Are you serving a lunch and what are the times for registration?


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

there will be 20 targets X2 and lunch will be served,probably hamburgs and hot dogs, registartion is from 7:30 am to 10;00am will double check these times but sure that is correct. Hope to see everyone out.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

getting close who's comin out???


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Come on people lets fill the house.


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

Sure going to try and be there.I should be able to hit my first 300 score. with 40 targets...lol


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

With bells on! Great club and great people running it.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I am waiting on Mmbership forms to the OAA,But i plan on Joining these Leagues and shoots to have some fun and meet some other people who love Archery as Much as i do.


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

You dont have to belong to the OAA for this shoot.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

grizzlyman your forms are in the mail and should be to you by thurs probably and thats all the forms you asked for ... you will have to make copies for your buddies and dad ..


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

I will be there......


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

just an update registration is from 8-10 am and breakfast and lunch will be available. I believe bacon and eggs, hamburgs and hot dogs will be on the menu. hope to see everyone there. Everyone welcome including crossbows. And you DO NOT have to be a member of the OAA for this shoot.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Good shooting every one ..that new building will shine for you congrats...


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes,Thanks Ted,Got the Forms yesterday afternoon,I Wont be making this Shoot on Sunday,Saturday is my 32nd Birthday and im going to be Up in the Bush all weekend Cutting wood and Enjoying my Birthday.But i will be Starting to get involved in these Shoots there Shortly.Enjoy the Shoot on Sunday guys.Good Luck,Grizz


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Im sure me and the big kids will be there :wink:....see ya sunday

Andy

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

SOUNDS LIKE A FUN SHOOT I WILL BE THERE :darkbeer::wink:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey guys....all 20 targets in the new building or are some going to be out side?

Thanks


Andy

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes they are ,there is room for 10 groups and you will shoot 2 targets at each station.People on board in be the archery building and the next group will be sent over from the club house when a spot opens up.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

A little bird told me it is 50 yards to the back wall lol.


----------



## smaxdaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

What are the directions from Ogdensburg? Is it north or south of 401?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

north of 401 ........ get on 401 to toronto heading west get off at very next exit about 1 mile which I think is edward st/rd at end of ramp turn right heading north at next main road turn left land mark is knapps yamaha store follow road west to end where it hits another road you have to turn right or west again.. take that road to end which is a t at the end of road turn right and it is about 1/4 mile on left ..hope this helps


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Tell that birdy CK to get a new range finder.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

DODGE-3D said:


> Tell that birdy CK to get a new range finder.


If i use that Carter release again...50 yrds for me wont be enough :wink: LOL

Andy

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

And so begins another year of good times! Looking forward to the shoot in the AM... woohoo!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Fun shoot had a blast as usuall nice opener for some of us
Speci thanks to everyone that put it one Nd put up with myself and the rest of the tribe. Lol


----------



## smaxdaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

Had a great ,good shoot.Good bunch.Daughter and I will be back in April!!!!


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Excellent shoot congrats to all the gang.


----------

